# 2020 Pogre's Miniatures and Models - Sebeki from Crocodile Game and a Wild Boar



## pogre (Jan 3, 2020)

A small cottage I printed and painted:














Models completed in 2020: 1


----------



## Len (Jan 3, 2020)

2020 Challenge: Paint as many buildings in 2020 as you painted minis in 2019!


----------



## pogre (Jan 7, 2020)

A Reaper Frost Giant
This one started so well, but I just ran out of patience with it and finished it up quickly. I do like the snow base I made though.
Overall shot:





Closer shot with better focus:





Models completed in 2020: 2


----------



## tommybahama (Jan 7, 2020)

Great job painting.  Is he knee deep in snow?  His legs look really short.


----------



## pogre (Jan 7, 2020)

tommybahama said:


> Great job painting.  Is he knee deep in snow?  His legs look really short.



Thanks.
He is in kind of a crouched position. The snow only comes up to about halfway up his feet (ankle height). The figure does have a long torso.


----------



## pogre (Jan 19, 2020)

Here is an underground waterfall concealing a passage I whipped up for our next D&D session:





Side view:





It is designed to be compatible with my Dungeon Forge Master Maze and Hirst Arts pieces:





Here is an action shot my son took with his phone:





Models completes in 2020: 3


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 19, 2020)

Damn you, Pogre.


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## generic (Jan 20, 2020)

And here I am, using the minis I have, 4E-era map tiles, and wet-erase chessex mats with tile-constructed areas for important rooms that have to look nice...


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 20, 2020)

Aebir-Toril said:


> And here I am, using the minis I have find, 4E-era map tiles, and wet-erase chessex mats with tile-constructed areas for important rooms that have to look nice...




That's what I do, and that looks pretty nice too. While I really do admire some of the folks on this board that go to such lengths to create beautiful scenery for their campaigns... I'm glad that there are simple alternatives such as dungeon tiles, for folks like me. I wouldn't know where to store it all if I also had miniature terrain.


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm kinda doing halfway scenery, which is using 2D battlemaps and embellishing them with 3D terrain.  I do love, love how the full 3D stuff looks though.


----------



## pogre (Jan 27, 2020)

*Printable Scenery's Merchant and Market Building*
I printed and painted this building. It is quite large and did not fit in my light box. I apologize for the poor quality of the photos.






















Models completes in 2020: 4


----------



## EthanSental (Jan 29, 2020)

I’ve had more time myself to paint and have completed 11 minis so far in 2020.  I use Pogre’s threads each year to get back to painting to try new techniques.


----------



## tommybahama (Jan 29, 2020)

EthanSental said:


> I’ve had more time myself to paint and have completed 11 minis so far in 2020.  I use Pogre’s threads each year to get back to painting to try new techniques.




11?!? Wowsers! 

I've just started painting for the first time in over 20 years thanks to Pogre's inspiration.  I was never any good and all the YouTube guides haven't helped my technique.  . I may just stick with washes and dry brushing because layering and blending is beyond my skill.  I'm on my fourth mini for 2020.


----------



## pogre (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you for the kind words. It means a lot to me!

Here is a fun little miniature from Black Tree Designs - A Wizard on a Flying Carpet









Models completed in 2020: 5


----------



## EthanSental (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m like Tommy Bahama, base coat, wash, highllights and say it’s finished.

I’m in awe of seeing these minis posted in his yearly threads and the guys on YouTube like dr Faust that I watch for some ideas to try....but rarely do.

Keep ‘em coming, fun seeing how they turn out.


----------



## tommybahama (Jan 30, 2020)

I like the base for the flying carpet.  It looks like stars in the night sky.  How did you achieve it?  Really nice job all around.


----------



## pogre (Jan 30, 2020)

tommybahama said:


> I like the base for the flying carpet.  It looks like stars in the night sky.  How did you achieve it?  Really nice job all around.



I wish I could take credit, but the base came that way from Black Tree.


----------



## pogre (Feb 6, 2020)

You may know the old saying. "When in doubt paint a Skaven." O.K., that's not really an old saying - it's my old saying 

The first miniature is an old GW metal figure. The second is a plastic model.

















Models completed in 2020: 7


----------



## Kris (Feb 6, 2020)

For me it's _'when in doubt, paint a statue' _(as any mini can double as a statue  ).

Oh, and nice red on the robe/rags BTW.


----------



## pogre (Feb 13, 2020)

First up is 3D printed coffin mimic I printed and painted up:










Next is a plastic chaos cultist from GW:









Models completed in 2020: 9


----------



## pogre (Feb 22, 2020)

Painting just to paint at this point. Not anything specific that I *need*. Just making a dent in the figures I have laying around:

First up is a hobgoblin warlord:













And another Frost Giant (Reaper Bones):









Models completed in 2020: 11

edit: I realized last night this is actually called a Fire Giant King by Reaper. Chalk it up to an AMAZING conversion!


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 22, 2020)

Making a dent in the queue.....the bane of many....

looking great as usual Pogre!


----------



## pogre (Feb 28, 2020)

More random shtuff from my minis pile:

First an old pewter mini - a pile of scrolls with a giant rat. Somebody better rescue those valuable scrolls they are about to become rat bedding! I think this is an old Ral Partha sculpt - not sure...






Next up is a servant with a broom. A Reaper Bones figure. Think of the excitement this mini could bring to your game!











Not an exciting selection I know - unless you are an old school wizard looking to fill your spellbook and looking for reliable help...

Models completed in 2020: 13

edit: fixed models completed number.


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 28, 2020)

Models completed, 13...that 113 had me worried you were doing army painter dip method


----------



## pogre (Mar 3, 2020)

Some old metal GW Gobbos!

















Models completed in 2020: 15


----------



## EthanSental (Mar 3, 2020)

Pogre, you probably mentioned in previous year threads, what paints do you tend to use?  My tables is a mix of Vallejo, reaper, army painter and GW/Citadel....just curious.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 3, 2020)

EthanSental said:


> Pogre, you probably mentioned in previous year threads, what paints do you tend to use?  My tables is a mix of Vallejo, reaper, army painter and GW/Citadel....just curious.




im not pogre obviously, but my primary paints are GW and I still have many pots of the ral partha AD&D paints from the 90s. I love those pots. My favorite pots to use. The lid has a natural bowl on the inside that after shaking, you have a perfect amount of paint to use without having to dip into the main pot itself. I hate the GW ones because the lids always want to close on me


----------



## tommybahama (Mar 3, 2020)

What a coincidence.  This weekend I found out about an anime series available on YouTube called _Goblin Slayer.  _It is definitely NSFW but loosely based on D&D. You captured the feral essence of the goblins from that series. 

Edited to say:. I like the vibrant red you achieved on the gobo with the red  tunic.  Probably stolen off an unfortunate advenurer he killed.


----------



## EthanSental (Mar 3, 2020)

Never heard of that one Tommy, thanks for the mention.  Watched a couple and in episode 3, has anime of dice rolling, 2 d10 and a d20 rolling across the screen   And those goblin minis up thread do look like the anime!


----------



## pogre (Mar 3, 2020)

EthanSental said:


> Pogre, you probably mentioned in previous year threads, what paints do you tend to use?  My tables is a mix of Vallejo, reaper, army painter and GW/Citadel....just curious.



I have some GW contrast, inks, and washes. The paints I regularly use are Vallejo and Scale 75.


----------



## pogre (Mar 14, 2020)

First up is an old plastic GW Orc:









Next are a couple of resin terrain pieces I found in one of my storage drawers labeled medieval water trough. I'm sure I had something in mind for them when I bought these, but I cannot imagine what. One is designed for outdoor use and the other for caverns or perhaps a dungeon.









Models completed in 2020: 18


----------



## pogre (Mar 16, 2020)

I won this Orc Rock Lobba at an auction 10+ years ago. Finally got around to repainting it.

















Models completed in 2020: 21


----------



## pogre (Apr 4, 2020)

So, I have not painted much the last few weeks. I continue to slowly work on a big terrain project. Pandemic isolation has led to an explosion of gaming at my house. We moved to using zoom video conferencing. I have two phones focused on the terrain and miniatures and it works pretty well. We have continued our weekly campaign, but we have started a second campaign. The second campaign meets nightly for 90 minutes and we played six times this week.

I am using modules for the nightly campaign, but continue to homebrew for the weekly campaign. Between working from home (feel blessed in that regard), preparing for the nightly game by reading ahead, and preparing for my weekly campaign - I just have not painted much. I broke my @Kris inspired modelling and painting streak on Wednesday. 

Still, it is a very good problem to have and I have not been bored one second during the isolation.


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 4, 2020)

Feel free to share some pictures of the terrain and minis. I think plenty of us would love to see it.


----------



## Kris (Apr 14, 2020)

Unfortunately my own hobby streak only lasted 10 weeks ...and I never even got around to posting a pic of my last mini (a carrion crawler) ...so I need to fix that 

And now that I'm gaming online (for obvious reasons), most of my spare 'hobby' time is spent prepping maps/tokens/macros etc. for that (though I am still managing to find time for my print & paste terrain  ).


----------



## pogre (Apr 26, 2020)

Here is what I have been working on the last few weeks - 4 & 1/2 feet of new fortress walls. The new walls are from Printable Scenery and they took a while to print.

First a couple shots of just what I printed and painted. I also printed the little compass rose and painted that up for our remote cameras.









Next a little closer shot of one of the wall pieces. Tough to great photos with stuff this big.





Here is a shot of the backside of the piece with stairs going up. It is a little washed out, but I think you get the idea. It took a long time to print, but I love how playable the stairs are!





The next few shots are of the new walls mixed with my older Hirst Arts pieces. First up my old gate house:





Next up with one of my older towers:





Finally a few assorted shots of the entire walls complex. The walled area measures 5 feet by 3 and 1/2 feet.
















A siege on these walls is definitely a two-table game!

Models completed in 2020: 31


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Apr 26, 2020)

Really nice!


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 26, 2020)

pogre said:


> First up is 3D printed coffin mimic I printed and painted up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No lie, Pogre, I am stealing your pictures and making coffin mimic tokens for my Curse of Strahd campaign!!  Those are so cool.


----------



## Nebulous (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Nebulous (Apr 27, 2020)

They both look so good Pogre I will obviously have to have two mimic coffins attacking at once.  Right??


----------



## pogre (Apr 27, 2020)

Nebulous said:


> They both look so good Pogre I will obviously have to have two mimic coffins attacking at once.  Right??



Well, certainly - what choice do you have really?

If you kill a player-character with one feel free to blame me.


----------



## pogre (May 6, 2020)

So, nothing super exciting this time. A bunch of 3d terrain I printed and painted up. Alleyway pieces and stumps and fallen logs.




The alleys come with clips that make them stay connected.





Models completed in 2020: 55


----------



## pogre (May 14, 2020)

A 3D printed modular half timber house with furnishings. I was going to glue the furnishings in, but my boys talked me out of it - so, I can use them in dungeons.

























Furnishings in the lower level.





Furnishings in the upper level.





Models completed in 2020: 63


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 14, 2020)

That is some really nice looking stuff you are printing up...  I'm just a little jealous    I almost done with my Bones minis (until #5 arrives next year),  I'm going to be stuck with paper craft


----------



## Badvoc (May 14, 2020)

I'm busy printing a some ruined versions of the same houses.  Yours looks great. Figured I could use them for D&D (Thundertree?) as well as Frostgrave.


----------



## pogre (May 15, 2020)

Badvoc said:


> I'm busy printing a some ruined versions of the same houses.  Yours looks great. Figured I could use them for D&D (Thundertree?) as well as Frostgrave.



I have been really impressed with these modular pieces - lots of possibilities. The paint job looks much better in real life - the flash really washed out the color.

I hope you post the ruined versions - I want to check them out!

I use a bunch of the Miniature Building Authority stuff for my ruined stuff - I grabbed about a grand of their buildings when they had a big package deal a few years ago to use with Mordheim. However, I have not purchased any since then - between Hirst Arts and 3D printing I can make whatever I want and paint it to look much nicer.

Lately, I have been spending money on tabletop mats from various companies. I played on felt for years and years, but these mats are awesome. Here is a shot from an OldHammer game we played the other night:


----------



## pogre (May 15, 2020)

*Painting 60 miles per hour - Bones Reaper Gloom Stalker aka Hook Horror*

Years ago I published a number of painting articles in a now defunct hobby magazine. I did a number of step-by-step miniature paint jobs, and some of the most popular were the speed painting articles. Since that time (early 2000s), the hobbyist has a lot more tools for speed painting including Contrast paints from GW and now, Instant Colors from Scale 75. The down side is a lot of these new tools are fairly expensive.

I use Contrast paints, but I started speed painting way before these were available. I thought I would share how I painted this figure very quickly. If you would like me to post a true step-by-step sometime - let me know. I looked for some of my old articles, but sadly, those are all gone.

I start with a figure that is conducive to speed painting. This is typically a large abomination type monster. I'm going to take my time on characters and key npcs, but let's be honest, I am throwing these figures on the table for one encounter - and their job is to maybe scare the PCs, but ultimately die in droves!

My standard for my speed painting is a figure that anyone would say is nicer than a pre-painted figure. If you run a game with a lot of pre-painted figures there is nothing wrong with that, but they really are not cheap these days.

Let's use this monster for an example. Below you can see a pre-painted Hook Horror. As pre-painted models go it's not too bad. However, a quick google search will reveal you are throwing down between $18 and $25 for this model.





The figure I am painting is a Bones Black Gloom Stalker - retail $7.99 and readily available at major online merchants for $6.55.

From start to finish this figure took 36 minutes of painting time. Naturally, that's not counting drying time, but it is easily doable with drying time in a few hours. If you used a hair dryer you could easily finish the whole thing in well under an hour.













*Step One* - wash the model with a touch of dish soap and water.

*Step Two* - prime it black with a brush on primer. I use Vallejo black primer. I prefer spraying models, but some sprays react badly with the Bones material - it stays tacky even after you finish it. If you have an airbrush, by all means use it. I have a nice air brush, but no booth currently. Maybe some day!

*Step Three* - heavily dry brush the whole model with a slightly off-white. 

*Step Four* - Paint most of the model purple. I was going to use a Contrast paint for this. However, I did not already own a GW Contrast Purple. Plus the cost of a bottle of the stuff is more than I spent on the model and I was going to use quite a bit. I don't normally watch YouTube, but this guy over at Goobertown's video on making your own Contrast Paints caught my eye.
Goobertown Video

I don't know the fellow, but he seems pleasant enough. I recommend speeding up the video - I found him very understandable at X1.75 speed.
I have some original GW inks and a fair amount of purple. I mixed some old GW purple ink with some Liquitex Matte Medium in equal parts and added a bit of flow extender.
The result was an ink/paint that behaved a lot like Contrast paints. And, as I had all the stuff on hand, saved me $8.00. 

I avoided the head, stomach carapace, hooks, and claws. I used a big cheap brush and covered the rest of the figure. The nice thing about inking over a black figure dry brushed with white is shadows are very nearly automatically created.

*Step Five* - While the purple dried I drybrushed the base in successively lighter shades of gray right up to nearly straight white. The figure comes with a great base, so that saved me some time and was going to almost immediately make it better than the pre-painted model.

*Step Six* - I touched up the head, hooks, underneath carapace, and foot claws with the same off-white I dry brushed with - I was a little too sloppy with my purple.

*Step Seven* - I covered the head, hooks, underneath carapace, and foot claws with GW Contrast Skeleton Horde. If you don't have Contrast Skeleton Horde here is a quick ink alternative: 2 parts brown ink, 2 parts orange ink, 1 part yellow ink, and 2 parts water. I used that formula for years to create my bone ink.

*Step Eight* - I did some light highlights of the bone colored areas with Vallejo Game Color Bonewhite

*Step Nine* - I painted the eyes with a mixture of 2 parts bone white and one part Vallejo Game Color Livery Green

*Finished* - I could have spent a lot more time on this figure, but it will look great in the dungeon. There is also a certain satisfaction in starting and finishing a model quickly. It is welcome break from terrain painting and more detailed layer painting.

Models completed in 2020: 64


----------



## atanakar (May 15, 2020)

Great work. I've resisted buying a 3D printer. I think I will do that in 2021.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (May 15, 2020)

pogre said:


> *Painting 60 miles per hour - Bones Reaper Gloom Stalker aka Hook Horror*




Crazy good.


----------



## Imaculata (May 20, 2020)

I have to admit, with that title I'm a little bit disappointed that the hook horror doesn't have racing stripes.


----------



## pogre (May 28, 2020)

Undead Minotaur made of Reaper Black Bones













Models completed in 2020: 65


----------



## pogre (Jun 8, 2020)

A trio Games Workshop Boar Boys:

















Models completed in 2020: 68


----------



## pogre (Jul 7, 2020)

A couple more boar boys





Models completed in 2020: 70


----------



## SavageCole (Jul 7, 2020)

Your paint jobs and the sculpts of the models you select evoke gaming for me!  You’re very talented & skilled, and it’s a pleasure seeing your work.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Richards (Jul 7, 2020)

Whoa!  Nice boar fur there!  The texture really stands out - well done!

Johnathan


----------



## pogre (Jul 8, 2020)

SavageCole said:


> Your paint jobs and the sculpts of the models you select evoke gaming for me!  You’re very talented & skilled, and it’s a pleasure seeing your work.  Thanks for sharing it.





Richards said:


> Whoa!  Nice boar fur there!  The texture really stands out - well done!
> 
> Johnathan



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## pogre (Jul 17, 2020)

I started working on some 6-inch by 6-inch river/stream tiles. This was my test tile. I am trying to keep the costs down and have something that looks decent on the battlefield. I am open to suggestions on how to improve.





Models completed in 2020: 71


----------



## pogre (Jul 26, 2020)

During the pandemic my youngest son, Keegan (age 14), has been busy painting. He has so much more skill and talent than his old man when I was younger. I love his clean vibrant style and present these miniatures as an unapologetic Dad brag.

First up is a hydra from Crocodile Games. Many of these figures or so large I have poor focus on some of the photos.





A Carnosaur from his Lizardmen army.





A stegadon





A Slann Mage Priest





A Skink Priest





Saurus Regiment 1





Saurus Regiment 2





A Skink regiment





A whole bunch of Cold One Riders





















So, the next one is a figure he just completed for his current D&D character. He is playing a satyr sorcerer. First he took the body of an old Heresy Feral Warrior and took the head off an old Mordheim figure. He sculpted horns on the head using greenstuff. Pretty cool conversion:





Hi last PC acquired an elephant (don't ask). He took one of my old Ral Partha elephants and planted a Brettonian knight atop it. He had to sculpt some tack and saddle.





Finally, one of the first figures he painted this year - a wizard from Reaper.





Amazing output and skill for a guy starting high school this fall!

In the nearish future I will post some of the great stuff my second-youngest (16-year-old) has completed this spring and summer.


----------



## Richards (Jul 26, 2020)

Dad Brag fully justified.  Great work, Keegan!  You've got a keen eye for lizard-scale mottling - that's some excellent work there.

Johnathan


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jul 26, 2020)

Really nice work!  Obviously runs in the family


----------



## pogre (Aug 6, 2020)

River Tiles are finally finished! 17 tiles total. Still have one to make for my Hirst Arts bridges and a larger one for my watermill, but I'm pretty pleased with how these turned out.









A close up of the ford:




Closer shot of bend:




Last shot:





Models completed in 2020: 87


----------



## pogre (Aug 12, 2020)

Lizardfolk Druid stuff:

So earlier I posted some of my son Keegan's pieces. He made a satyr for our D&D campaign, but sadly his character was killed by goblin arrows early on. He took it well and created a Lizardfolk druid and used this miniature, which I have shown you before:





He decided he needed some 'extras'. I sculpted a template for his old reliable entangle spell:





He sculpted a Giant Spider for his wildshape that would more closely match his character's color scheme:




Since his PC is almost 4th level he sculpted a Giant Toad, which he anticipates being a favorite for his wildshape ability:





Finally, he made a sculpt given his last experience with his satyr - one that he hopes to never have to use!





Models completed in 2020: 88


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 13, 2020)

Awesome work!  That last piece slays.


----------



## Richards (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow, he's so tired in that last one he didn't even notice he spilled all of his strawberry jam....

Johnathan


----------



## pogre (Aug 24, 2020)

SHARK WEEK!
I am running Ghosts of Saltmarsh and my son Keegan sculpted and painted a Giant Shark and a few Reef Sharks for the campaign:









I painted up an old Reaper Bones Harpy:









I also cranked out this large skeletal thing from Iron Wind Miniatures to use as a Skeletal Abomination:





Models completed in 2020: 90.


----------



## pogre (Sep 7, 2020)

So a quick 3D printing update: It will be a while before you see any 3d models directly printed by me. I did something stupid and essentially destroyed my 3d printer. The head was going bad - printer heads need to be replaced after so many hours of printing. I thought I knew how to replace the head from the manual, but  in my overzealous attempt to remove the printer head I broke the bracket and manage to bend the top carriage bar. Replacement parts are not worth it, so I gave what was left to a friend who has the same printer for spare parts. It was totally my fault, but I'm done printing for a while.

When I told my wife she said, "That's par for the course for 2020."  True enough.

I don't regret getting into 3D printing, and probably will again some day.


----------



## Imaculata (Sep 7, 2020)

Ouch, that is one expensive goof up. I suppose for now you can always rely on others to print things for you. There are plenty of online services for it. A friend of mine also got into 3d printing a few years ago, but his first purchase was a mistake, because the machine was unstable and inaccurate. It is an expensive lesson to learn, but I guess 3d printing simply isn't as simple as it seems. His new machine though yields much better results.


----------



## pogre (Sep 13, 2020)

Some Privateer Press miniatures painted up as Sahuagin.
The Sahuagin Chief:









A shaman-type figure:









One of the Sahuagin soldiers:









The whole group:





Models Completed in 2020: 101


----------



## pogre (Sep 27, 2020)

A Hirst Arts project and a few 3D printed tidbits.

First up - the dungeon stairs nobody wants to go down - leading to a submerged level:
















Next up a few 3D prints from a friend. Various spiritual weapons and a weird floating tome.













Models completed in 2020: 105


----------



## tommybahama (Sep 27, 2020)

Spiritual weapons for an evil cleric!


----------



## Richards (Sep 27, 2020)

Man, oozes and slimes are tough enough as is, but once you start giving them weapons....

Johnathan


----------



## pogre (Oct 5, 2020)

Ramming Speed!

OK - the post title is a bit misleading...
I have not painted much this week and only managed to get this pair of small minis completed.

These two small ram miniatures  are from Crocodile Games.










Models completed in 2020: 107


----------



## tommybahama (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice.  All you  need are one more goat and a troll.


----------



## pogre (Oct 5, 2020)

tommybahama said:


> Nice.  All you  need are one more goat and a troll.



Nice! I have got the perfect bridge too!

BTW - I cleaned up the bases after looking at these photos again last night. Sometimes taking a picture can reveal just how sloppy I can be!


----------



## tommybahama (Oct 5, 2020)

"Your party encounters 3 goats being attacked by an injured troll on a stone bridge.  The goats seem to have the upper hand for now using pack tactics, but trolls are dangerous and can regenerate so the battle may quickly turn to the troll's favor.  What do you do?"

The troll is actually a druid that was attacked by a group of were-goats.  He polymorphed into a troll using his last spell slot when he was at one HP.   If the party kills the troll and does at least one HP in excess damage then the druid will shape shift back into his now dead druid body.  While the party looks on in surprise by the transformation, the were-goats will bray with fiendish laughter and attack the party with a surprise round.


----------



## Khelon Testudo (Oct 6, 2020)

Can druids change into trolls?


----------



## tommybahama (Oct 6, 2020)

With a Polymorph spell they can.


Khelon Testudo said:


> Can druids change into trolls?


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Oct 11, 2020)

Khelon Testudo said:


> Can druids change into trolls?




Only if they have access to the internet.


----------



## pogre (Oct 12, 2020)

Imaculata said:


> Feel free to share some pictures of the terrain and minis. I think plenty of us would love to see it.



A shot from yesterday's game:





edit: gaming room is a bit of a mess, which is par for the course honestly....


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 12, 2020)

That looks as magnificent, if not more, as I expected. Beautiful! Your sessions must be a blast.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 12, 2020)

pogre said:


> A shot from yesterday's game:
> View attachment 127354
> 
> edit: gaming room is a bit of a mess, which is par for the course honestly....



Camera set up? It doesn't look in person....


----------



## pogre (Oct 12, 2020)

Zaukrie said:


> Camera set up? It doesn't look in person....



Main camera is out of view for picture. You can actually see one of my sons behind me getting ready to set the table cameras. Naturally, my two sons are with me, which is key for arranging scenery, miniatures, and cameras.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 13, 2020)

pogre said:


> Main camera is out of view for picture. You can actually see one of my sons behind me getting ready to set the table cameras. Naturally, my two sons are with me, which is key for arranging scenery, miniatures, and cameras.



Do you move the minis for your players around the "map"? I've been thinking of doing this for some of the encounters I run.


----------



## pogre (Oct 13, 2020)

Zaukrie said:


> Do you move the minis for your players around the "map"? I've been thinking of doing this for some of the encounters I run.



Short answer: yes.

For this particular scenario the PCs were returning to Sahuagin lair leading a raid. They were already familiar with the layout of the level from an earlier adventure. A big part of the adventure was allowing the players to see the layout and planning out their attack. So, an unusual situation.

What I normally do is set-up scenes with the cameras in mind. A lot of the time I use less walls to allow for a better view for the remote players.

I have an advantage in that my two younger sons are available to move the miniatures for remote players. They also adjust camera angles and zoom in or out at times to help the remote viewing. It would slow me down a lot if I was doing all of that. If you have at least one player in person you can move the game along pretty quickly.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 13, 2020)

Do your sons also participate as players?


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 13, 2020)

pogre said:


> Short answer: yes.
> 
> For this particular scenario the PCs were returning to Sahuagin lair leading a raid. They were already familiar with the layout of the level from an earlier adventure. A big part of the adventure was allowing the players to see the layout and planning out their attack. So, an unusual situation.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Speed was a concern for sure......


----------



## pogre (Oct 13, 2020)

Imaculata said:


> Do your sons also participate as players?



They do. My youngest son, Keegan, has an encyclopedic knowledge of the rules - so he helps his old man out in other ways too!


----------



## pogre (Nov 13, 2020)

Update: I have been slowly painting some historical miniatures for French and Indian War. Not of great interest to ENWorld, but I will probably post those all in one big picture for completeness sake.

I contemplating my next big project. Some ideas shaking around in my head are:

Sculpting a complete miniature army. Making molds and casting enough to throw down on the table.
Sculpting outdoor tiles with different looks for different seasons.
Doing something BIG with my HirstArts molds - pretty vague.
Creating a new set of cavern tiles and casting them in resin.
Not sure - probably going all remote next week for work - I need a driving hobby goal to help me get through the lack of social opportunities.

Hope all of you stay healthy and well!


----------



## Imaculata (Nov 14, 2020)

Looking forward to whatever your next project is Pogre!


----------



## EthanSental (Nov 14, 2020)

I use the updates in the thread to keep the painting fires burning. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pogre (Nov 22, 2020)

As promised, here are some of the historical models I have been working on - a group of Eastern Woodlands Native Americans from 18th or early 19th century.






Models completed in 2020: 120


----------



## pogre (Dec 11, 2020)

A few miniatures I painted while waiting for the next batch of historical miniatures to arrive. These are metal miniatures - the first three are from Crocodile Game. The last one is an old miniature I think from Iron Winds (Ral Partha).

Sebeki (Crocodile) The Butcher













Next is a Sebeki Warrior:









A Sebeki Priest:









The Boar









Models completed in 2020: 124


----------

